# 922 and IR



## dgeffs (Nov 20, 2006)

Does the 922 come with a remote that can send IR or is the remote RF only? I realize some here have the Harmony remotes and they apparently have the codes but I would need to learn the IR commands. I don't suppose the 622 or 722 remotes operate the 922, right?


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Any DISH IR remote set to address 1 will work to control the 922 or teach a learning remote.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

The IR is an option in the remote setup, press menu to settings to remote IR bottom or the page.


----------

